# Selecting Hair in Photoshop - 6 Video Tutorials



## RushNP774 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just wrote a post entitled *Selecting Hair in Photoshop* that shows many different ways to select someone's hair, jacket fur, or an animal's fur so that you can move them to another image, change hair color etc. Some of the concepts demonstrated are:

Creating masks from the channels in your image
Employing levels adjustments to help create contrast between the hair and background
Working with the Refine Edge tool to reduce artifacts in your selection
Use LAB color to assist in selecting hair against complex backgrounds
Selecting hair & people with the Extract tool
There are six videos with over an hour's worth of content. They should get you started on the many different methods Photoshop offers to help with this complex task. Hopefully you find them useful!

If there are any other tutorials you'd like to see, please reply here, make a post on my blog, or send me a PM and I'll do what I can to get something written up. Thanks!


----------



## TwoRails (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't have time right now to view it all, but I did briefly look at a couple.  Looks like some good tips!  *bookmarked*


----------



## RushNP774 (Apr 13, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> Don't have time right now to view it all, but I did briefly look at a couple.  Looks like some good tips!  *bookmarked*



Cool cool, glad you liked it.  If there is anything else you'd like to learn about in Photoshop, please let me know and I'll write up a post about it


----------



## TwoRails (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm probably the last person to ask :shock:  --  I use Paint Shop Pro but want to learn more than basic stuff.  There's not much out there for PSP, so I read stuff like yours and try to figure out how to apply it.


----------



## RushNP774 (Apr 13, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> I'm probably the last person to ask :shock:  --  I use Paint Shop Pro but want to learn more than basic stuff.  There's not much out there for PSP, so I read stuff like yours and try to figure out how to apply it.



I'm flattered   I don't know much about Paint Shop Pro, but I'd imagine it probably has quite a few of the basic features of Photoshop, just implemented a slightly different way.  Also, I have a couple friends who use PSP, so I could probably ask them if you have any questions.


----------

